# A Binninger Prize!



## passthebottle (Jan 28, 2008)

Not my most prized possesion, but definitely a prized one. I really like the form and style of this bottle , the color and all the embossing make it really stand out. After I acquired this one I  gave serious thought that I would like to start collecting Binninger bottles as a catagory as there are many, but was soon to realize that it wasn't going to happen after seeing the prices that these bottles go for. I'll probably have to settle for just this one unless I get lucky one day!


----------



## passthebottle (Jan 28, 2008)

O.K. I don't mind, here's another look........PTB.


----------



## rlo (Jan 28, 2008)

what a beautiful bottle! congrats


----------



## idigjars (Jan 28, 2008)

PTB, that's a beauty!  Thanks for sharing the pics.      Paul


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 2, 2008)

That is a very nice bottle and good luck adding more to your collection.You can always sell the stuff you dig that don't fit your collection and buy the ones you don't dig.There are some great Bininger's for sure and that green one is a good place to start.


----------



## woody (Feb 2, 2008)

I dug a Biningers Old Dominion Wheat Tonic in forest green just like the first post.
 The color I like best for Biningers bottles is an apricot puce color.


----------

